# Pictures From Iraq.



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi guys. Here's some pics from Iraq my brother sent me and he's 'cleared' to put them on. He's been very taken with some of the positive responses you've made and thought you might like to see what life over there is like 

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

...

..

Sorry, didn't realise I was making them so big! If you want to get a normal view I think you can 'right-click' them and 'view picture'.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Thanks Cammy, most interesting.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Thanks for those Cammy. May be choosing the wrong word here but - surreal.

You don't get TV pics of the lads just sat like that. One guy crossed legged as if just taking a break anywhere.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

It is weird, isn't it Paul. There had been information on insurgents operating in that very area and their nearest help was ages away. It was a sniper mission to 'deal' with the insurgents, quite a small team of them. _Very _dangerous as they were prime targets for attack, without back up well outside any 'green' zone.


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

Cammy,

thanks for posting the pics. What a place, it's difficult to get a perspective on whether things are getting better or not. It must be dreadful living under the threat of civil war whilst the local government struggles to keep a lid on things and put in place plans for the future.

Difficult to keep the peace too if there 'aint a peace to keep. The lads look cheerful even though there can't be much 'rumpy pumpy' available. Any camels about ?









What's the dog in the picture, looks a bit like a Collie or German Shepherd, what's his role, do you know ?

I tell you what strikes me from the pics, it doesn't look very warm, the lads are wrapped up well.

What's that thing mounted on the wall in the fifth pic down ? It looks like an outboard motor.









Cammy mate, they're doing a great job and a big thumbs up from me and my family.









I think Captain Tait should have a word with the guy on the steps, 7th pic down, he's got his watch on the wrong wrist.









Thanks for the post Cammy. Tell your Kid to keep 'em coming.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Great picture's Cammy really good to see some pictures that arn't from the BBC etc









Also hope your brother and all his team are staying safe


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Excellent pics and there is something about the one with the dog.

I just hope that all the troops are soon given the word to return home.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Great pics Cammy, thanks for posting them, I hope the lads all make it home safely









BTW Shaky`s completely wrong, the guy on the steps has got his watch on the correct wrist, it`s all the others who wear them on the left who are wrong


----------



## Shaky (Dec 16, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Great pics Cammy, thanks for posting them, I hope the lads all make it home safely
> 
> 
> 
> ...


naughty naughty.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Dave, I'm due to speak to Gary tonight, so I'll find out the answers to your question, but it looks rather like the Milan anti-tank weapon.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Thank's for posting these Cammy; my son always says that he is glad he only had to do 3 months peacekeeping after his unit completed the war-fighting phase in 2003, I can understand why after reading some of your brother's repoprts. It doesn't sound easy.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

scottishcammy said:


> Dave, I'm due to speak to Gary tonight, so I'll find out the answers to your question, but it looks rather like the Milan anti-tank weapon.


How has the SA80 performed out there? It seems to have had a troubled performance over the years.

Heard it jammed in heat and dust, and was generally problematic.


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi Griff, the new variant of the SA80 (SA80A2) is, apparently, excellent. The problems have been ironed out and it's a superb bit of kit. You are quite right about the first time roun though, lots of problems, esp' jamming with dust/sand (not what you want in the middle of a fire fight in the sand!).

John, whenever we eventualy manage to down a couple, I'll tell you the stuff they didn't print, pretty horrendous!

I've been given the all clear for some more pics. Initially I'd been told not to post these, but apparently things have now changed. (Whatever the bloody hell that means!)

...

...

...

...


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

so then Cammy is your brother bringing the item shwon in the last photo home as a souvenir, the world`s largest garden gnome?


----------



## scottishcammy (Jul 11, 2003)

Hi, sorry took so long getting back to you Dave. The 'outboard motor' jobby is the Milan Anti-Tank weapons system housing. They aren't worried about tanks as such! They use the thermal imaging system on it....a case of 'bastardising' what they have. Still trying to find out about the dog mate


----------

